# Quick breathing



## ShySymon (Jun 13, 2003)

Hello everyone! I'm new to Piranha and have run into a few problems that I have taken care of, but now my three RBPs are breathing very quickly (constantly). I had to move them into a new tank (55 Gal.) and had to move them in a hurry. The tank wasn't fully cycled, so I have been trying to get the water chemistry in order as quickly as possible. Currently there is no ammonia (just added bacteria starter last night), no nitrite, and a PH of about 7.2. They're eating great (love the frozen krill and feeder guppies), but their quick breathing has me worried. Am I just worried for nothing, am I doing something wrong with their water, any suggestions? Any help would be *SO* greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Nothing to worry about, maybe getting use to the water. My baby Reds were breathing fast and hard a lot of time. Usually when the water is hot and the have been moving around a lot of just finish eat a crap load.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

there just stressed out give them time to adjust to there new surroundings..they should calm down within acouple of days..also keep your eye on the ammonia...


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

probably stress with the move as advised but make sure their is plenty aeration in the tank as it was the only thing you did not mention and everything else you mentioned seems fine
dixon


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## MikeR (May 29, 2003)

They are just stressed and should bounce right back. Keep an eye on tank conditions.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

you can lower that pH some if you desire


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> you can lower that pH some if you desire


 I wouldn't mess with it. Any lower and it will start getting acidic. 7.2 is a pretty acceptable level.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

yeah that is a good figure, Just as long as your pH is stable and within reason then you shall be fine


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

the bigger your p's are the faster they will recouperate. Good luck


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Even though you might feel the urge to feed a lot because they are eating great, try to reduce feeding because your tank is not cycled. You are not reading nitrites because you have not reached that stage yet.

Rapid breathing is not normal, and is usually a sign of stress, poor water conditions (low dissolved oxygen, high ammonia/nitrite), or disease. So monitor your water parameters and be prepared to do a water change and add some salt. 


> the bigger your p's are the faster they will recouperate.


In my experience, I find that to be the opposite... Large rhoms will often not eat for a long periods of time after you have received it. Mine laid lifeless on its side for almost the whole day before it decided to swim around. Outside of piranha, large koi and arowanas take longer (if ever) to recuperate from injury or cosmetic surgery (for gill curl, bent fins, etc.) A juvi piranha seems to regrow a torn fin overnight and minor flesh wounds heal within a week.


----------

